# swing bicycle



## chriscokid (Mar 26, 2010)

has anybody  built a swing bike and could you give me some tips  on a build


----------



## cjmickeym (Jul 21, 2010)

I built mine from a repop triangle from the 2003. made the custom bridge and reduced one down to a 16" for my son.


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 22, 2011)

nice bikes cool idea


----------

